# Hochseeangeln vor Mallorca - Wenn ein Reporter Thune fangen will



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2016)

*Hochseeangeln vor Mallorca - Wenn ein Reporter Thune fangen will​*Ein Sternreporter will einen Thun fangen, heuert dazu den bekannten Angelguide Michael Standor an, der auch auf Ibiza die Firma Firma Balearic Sportfishing gründete und führt.
http://www.stern.de/reise/hochseeangeln-mallorca-tuna-mann--7034488.html

Ein amüsanter und spannend geschriebener Bericht, vom Warten auf den Biss, der Erklärung warums dauert, dem Biss, dem Drill, der Erschöpfung - und dem zurücksetzen.

Für Angler ist vieles bekannt, für Nichtangler sicher viel Neues und Spannendes dabei.

Lesenswert.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Stoney0066 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Hochseeangeln vor Mallorca - Wenn ein Reporter Thune fangen will*

Toller Bericht, super geil geschrieben, macht Spaß zu lesen! #6


----------



## offense80 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Hochseeangeln vor Mallorca - Wenn ein Reporter Thune fangen will*

Da schließe ich mich absolut an. War kurzweilig und gut geschrieben. #6


----------



## Fr33 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Hochseeangeln vor Mallorca - Wenn ein Reporter Thune fangen will*

Super geschrieben..... hab mich kurz in einem kleinen Tagtraum wieder gefunden. Das kreischen der schweren Multi noch im Ohr!


----------



## JasonP (1. September 2016)

*AW: Hochseeangeln vor Mallorca - Wenn ein Reporter Thune fangen will*

Da will man am liebsten gleich nen Flugticket nach Malle buchen


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Hochseeangeln vor Mallorca - Wenn ein Reporter Thune fangen will*

Das mit 5 mal erbrechen am Schluss lässt bei mir zumindest den Schluss zu, dass das ein recht ehrlicher Bericht war ;-))

Einfach Spass am Angeln, klasse Bericht..


----------



## Aurikus (1. September 2016)

*AW: Hochseeangeln vor Mallorca - Wenn ein Reporter Thune fangen will*

Wirklich ein schöner Bericht! 

 Blöd ist nur, dass ich jetzt auch dahin will |rolleyes


----------



## Josera (2. September 2016)

*AW: Hochseeangeln vor Mallorca - Wenn ein Reporter Thune fangen will*

Das schlimmedaran vor zwei Wochen war ich in cala o'dor in der Flitterwoche und nicht einen zupfer auf Kunstköder bekommen nur ein kleiner silberner Fisch mit schwarzen Punkt hintenauf Brot.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Hochseeangeln vor Mallorca - Wenn ein Reporter Thune fangen will*

In den Flitterwochen und darfst angeln gehen??

Scheinst dann ja trotz Schneider aufm Boot nen guten Fang gemacht zu haben....
;-)))) 

Glückwunsch... (und mal sehen, wie lange das so bleibt ;-))) )


----------

